# Beats Audio (The REAL Beats Audio) MOD on Fascinate (Won't Break Any Apps)



## Live-X-Unit

Mod Type:: Mod

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Android Version:: 4.0.4 (ICS)

Source:: 
Ok, so here is my tutorial on how to install Beats Audio (The REAL Beats Audio) On your Samsung Fascinate.
After experimenting with many flashable zip files w/ Beats, I found some that worked, some that didin't and some that just flat out broke my Equalizer Ex: Music FX, DSP Manager, Volume Booster, meaning the App would crash right after I installed Beats.

One of the main problems that I had was that beats audio was breaking my 720p Recording on my camera app no matter what ROM I used. It took me a while to figure out it was the Beats File.

But anyways using this method wont break a single thing AND you will notice the REAL Beats audio.

1. Download the Beats Audio Installer App from the Play Store Here:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.motioncoding.beats

2. After Installation follow the Instructions and chose the " samsung_0317" file to install on you SD Card.

3. Re-boot into recovery, WIPE CACHE PARTITION and DALVIK CACHE, then flash the BeatsAudio.zip file.

(3.5. Beats Audio is now "supposedly" Installed but it sucks because it was for the SGS2 or something, anyways this file had to be flashed first, or else it WOULD break your other apps.... eh?)lol

4. Re-boot back into ICS, and by using a "file manager" such as OI File Manager or "Solid Explore Beta" delete that "BeatsAudio" file. Yes, DELETE IT!

5. Open the Beats Audio Installer App again but this time you are going to install the "others_0317" file. AKA: The REAL Beats Audio for Samsung Fascinate (a Galaxy S Phone) Haha! I Know its contradicting because the other two files were supposed to be for the Samsung phones BUT after flashing all four, (and more) trust me this one is the best.

6. Now Reboot into Recovery AGAIN and WIPE CACHE PARTITION and DALVIK CACHE and flash the "BeatsAudio" file. I know it looks the same as the last one but that's why we deleted the first one, remember?... Just to make sure.

7. Re-Boot ICS again and NOW you will notice your Fascinate has a pimpin audio system. You can see that your camera still has 720p and you can even go into your Equalizer and adjust the settings without it crashing.

(You may now delete the Beats Audio Installer App & delete the "BeatsAudio.zip from your SD if you wish)

It took me a long while to get this working right so I thought I'd share it, hope you like it.


----------



## NGE42

Did everything you said, and my phone stills works, loaded up some bass heavy music and didn't notice a huge difference, bit then again I'm not the audiophile type lol.

I'll test with some headphones later and see if the distortion is gone at higher volumes.

Thanks for the guide!


----------



## bdogg718k

gonna test now will report back


----------



## bdogg718k

Confirmed working.
Noticed a difference...not too drastic but noticeable...at least to me.
BTW the file says "0314" not "0317" at least when i did it.
thanx for the work.
EDIT-Now its there. good work.


----------



## LakerFam0824

I too have done this and can say it works without borking things!


----------



## KeithN

And a question is for the people who do notice an improvement, have you ever played with voodoo sound and dsp manager?


----------



## Stevespear426

How is it compared to dsp?

Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


----------



## 123sit

Stevespear426 said:


> How is it compared to dsp?
> 
> Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


Seemed tit for tat to me, haven't tested through some nice headphones or in my car yet though so take it as you will lol


----------



## Stevespear426

http://www.mediafire.com/?idxj0f4jty06h3o

I tried to cut out the middle man. Just flash that with a dalvik and cache wipe and you should be good. Tested 720p Recording and all seems to be good. OP feel free to add this to you thread if you want. Post it in XDA too I'd like some feed back about it, cuz it might make its way into AOKP. Thanks guys. Live-X-Unit nice find..


----------



## jbr05ki

@Steve Are there settings for the auido with this file or do you still need to use another app such as DSP or Voodoo Sound to make adjustments? also how would one uninstall if anything were to happen?

Thanks!


----------



## Stevespear426

jbr05ki said:


> @Steve Are there settings for the auido with this file or do you still need to use another app such as DSP or Voodoo Sound to make adjustments? also how would one uninstall if anything were to happen?
> 
> Thanks!


The settings are built in but you can still alter them with musicfx or dsp. Reflash the ROM/Gapps no wipes needed.


----------



## chuck54

Does anyone know where i could find a file that works for the droidx? I want to see if the zip will make my beats work better


----------



## Azuma73

Stevespear426 said:


> http://www.mediafire...idxj0f4jty06h3o
> 
> I tried to cut out the middle man. Just flash that with a dalvik and cache wipe and you should be good. Tested 720p Recording and all seems to be good. OP feel free to add this to you thread if you want. Post it in XDA too I'd like some feed back about it, cuz it might make its way into AOKP. Thanks guys. Live-X-Unit nice find..


So I won't need the Beats installer app from market with this zip? And once I do get it up & running, where do I find the settings for it?? This would be awesome to be cooked into AOKP! Thanks guys!!

EDITlays through speaker & headphones and sounds great, but for some reason, won't play music/media via bluetooth headphones?? Tried it on my girl's Fassy as well with same results. Only difference is I have Gummy runnin' on hers!! So I'd have to re-flash ROM for normal DSP??? Don't want to .....but I really dig my BT phones!?!?


----------



## D00SH

i followed the guide, it installed correctly  i like it! it would be nice to be able to have some sort of UI for settings ect. i have dsp, (also voodoo plus installed) and it plays nice with both so far. the video camera works the same, 720p ect. i can notice the difference with headphones! the speaker without the phones picks up the higher frequencies much better imho.

tnx


----------



## Azuma73

Can anyone help me with getting Beats to work with my Bluetooth headset?? I'd very much appreciate it!?!?! Thanks guys!! \m/
Any help from anyone is greatly appreciated!!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Azuma73

Anyone.....anyone......anyone????? Guess I'm just pissin' in the wind and I feel like Ben Stein on Ferris Bueller!?!?!?


----------



## KaptinKrunK

i havent gotten my blue tooth headset to work unless im on the phone then it will let me lol help?

oh steve is beats apart of the glitched builds? im debating on installing it, since i get funky sound thro my regular headies


----------



## Azuma73

Right on Kapt., Same here. Call/phone audio still worked, but no music/media!?!?


----------



## KaptinKrunK

Azuma73 said:


> Right on Kapt., Same here. Call/phone audio still worked, but no music/media!?!?


Ya but I'm not on beats and my blue tooth is nothing special it will play music in call lol

Meh luv ma fascinate oh so much


----------



## D00SH

KaptinKrunK said:


> i havent gotten my blue tooth headset to work unless im on the phone then it will let me lol help?
> 
> oh steve is beats apart of the glitched builds? im debating on installing it, since i get funky sound thro my regular headies


 are you using beats headphones? im not sure that you will notice a difference if not.


----------



## Azuma73

I'm using, or trying to use my Motorola S10 HD Bluetooth headphones....


----------



## KaptinKrunK

D00SH said:


> are you using beats headphones? im not sure that you will notice a difference if not.


No poop headies stock it sounds jacked

Meh luv ma fascinate oh so much


----------



## KaptinKrunK

steve im finally gonnna flash this


----------



## KaptinKrunK

Stevespear426 said:


> http://www.mediafire...idxj0f4jty06h3o
> 
> I tried to cut out the middle man. Just flash that with a dalvik and cache wipe and you should be good. Tested 720p Recording and all seems to be good. OP feel free to add this to you thread if you want. Post it in XDA too I'd like some feed back about it, cuz it might make its way into AOKP. Thanks guys. Live-X-Unit nice find..


how do you instal this?


----------



## 123sit

KaptinKrunK said:


> how do you instal this?


Download the zip Steve posted and flash in recovery 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KaptinKrunK

123sit said:


> Download the zip Steve posted and flash in recovery
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


I did that is it an app or somethong else no app shows up

Meh luv ma fascinate oh so much


----------



## D00SH

KaptinKrunK said:


> I did that is it an app or somethong else no app shows up
> 
> Meh luv ma fascinate oh so much


 no app will show up. this is an audio driver, have to use dsp or power amp EQ for adjustments.


----------



## KaptinKrunK

ok lol makes since now lol

i want the tool thats on the commercials lol


----------



## D00SH

KaptinKrunK said:


> ok lol makes since now lol
> 
> i want the tool thats on the commercials lol


 time to get busy! we are waiting to im guessing heh


----------



## KaptinKrunK

Right lol I've been Googling it everyday and can't find it

Meh Fascinating Unicorn Devil


----------



## Azuma73

You guys see this??
Works with Bluetooth too!!
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28216-modmodified-dsp-manager-with-beats-audio-for-aokp62512/


----------

